# CIA Drone Airstrike Kills Two Al-Shabaab Leaders In Somalia



## High_Gravity (Jun 30, 2011)

CIA Drone Airstrike Kills Two Al-Shabaab Leaders In Somalia







Weasel Zippers » Blog Archive » CIA Drone Airstrike Kills Two Al-Shabaab Leaders In Somalia&#8230;


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2011)

President Obama haters will be on calling him a warmonger in 3...2...1...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 30, 2011)

Sallow said:


> President Obama haters will be on calling him a warmonger in 3...2...1...



I think this is exactly what we need to be doing though, not invading the whole country of Somalia and spend billions rebuilding the ungrateful fuckers country, just whenever we have a chance to take out some terrorists drop a bomb on those fuckers.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't like Obama but I think this  kicks ass. 

I know- I'm no fun.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama haters will be on calling him a warmonger in 3...2...1...
> ...



I agree.

Biden feels the same way. Pull out of Afghanistan..leave spook units.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2011)

As if on cue!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/military/173444-obama-starts-his-4th-war-for-a-total-of-six.html

Called it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> As if on cue!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/military/173444-obama-starts-his-4th-war-for-a-total-of-six.html
> 
> Called it.



Obamas in a lose/lose situation with the people who hate him, if Obama ignores the Militants in countries like Somalia, Yemen, Pakistan etc and they pull of a spectacular attack on the US, Obama will get blasted for not having the balls to go after them. If Obama takes the intiative and bombs these fucks, he still gets condemned, I'd rather he kill these guys instead of leave them alone.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 1, 2011)

Good work.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > As if on cue!
> ...



Had Bush killed Osama Bin Laden..whatever else I thought about him..he would have gotten my vote in 2004.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Bush really acted like he lost interest in Bin Laden, didn't he disband the unit that was going after him, and say he really didn't care where Bin Laden was?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


No, he didn't say that.  

But, Clinton missed opportunities to smoke him.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



He said that at one point, yes, and it was the correct position at the time.  The "Global War on Terror" was much more than just the "War Against Bin Laden."  The logic there was that taking out Bin Laden would not end the war and he was correct.  As to disbanding the unit that was going after him, that's mischaracterized.  A specific CIA unit was tasked to hunt Bin Laden down and its operational capabilities were inadequate.  The unit was absorbed into the CIA's counterterrorism division, tasked to hunt down all terrorists.  Bin Laden was still a priority, he just wasn't the only one.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It's sort of worse then that. Bush's father funded Bin Laden's fight against the Russians..and the Bin Laden's had investments in Arbusto..Bush's oil company.

Bush also helped Bin Laden's family members leave the country after 9/11.

It's a parade of stupidity and greed to be sure.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2011)

Si modo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah he did..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PGmnz5Ow-o]YouTube - &#x202a;Bush: Truly not concerned about bin Laden (short version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

And Clinton on Bin Laden..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT7yKfXN4p0]YouTube - &#x202a;Chris Wallace Interviews Bill Clinton Pt 2&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Si modo (Jul 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


No where in that did he say he doesn't care where Bin Laden is.  No where.

And, I agree totally with what he said.  Bin Laden was low on the priority because he wasn't a threat at the time - in a cave somewhere, the government supporting him was gone, and he was silent - compared to making sure the troops were supplied when in harms way, for example.  Making a single person the entire war strategy is simply stupid.

But, listening to context doesn't serve a purpose to most.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> President Obama haters will be on calling him a warmonger in 3...2...1...



LOLOL!!!!

OMFG!!!

LOLOL!!

Defending drone strikes now!  How cute!!

What happened to "Boooooooooosh is a war monger!! PNAC!!!

LOLOLOLOL!!! This is hilarious!!!


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 1, 2011)

Si modo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well, at least Obama didn't.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 1, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Thank goodness.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 1, 2011)

Nevertheless the conversation should be risen about using drones.
First - we all know that it is illegal for us to assassinate foreign leaders...yet...what the hell do you think drones are designed to do? 
Kadafi has been specifically targeted by both Clinton and the Obama administration using missile technology - why is it not illegal now?

 I am not saying I am for or against drones - only that we should be debating their use. We are now using them in 6 countries. Is this ok with you?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Nevertheless the conversation should be risen about using drones.
> First - we all know that it is illegal for us to assassinate foreign leaders...yet...what the hell do you think drones are designed to do?
> Kadafi has been specifically targeted by both Clinton and the Obama administration using missile technology - why is it not illegal now?
> 
> I am not saying I am for or against drones - only that we should be debating their use. We are now using them in 6 countries. Is this ok with you?



Better that than us invading these shit holes and spending billions rebuilding their ungrateful asses, when is the last time we assassinated a leader of a country using a drone though? I don't consider Bin Laden or these Shabab faggots the leaders of anything.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd call the American Intellectually dishonest, but dishonest just fits better


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the way this war on terror should be fought.

People sitting in comfortable control rooms half a world away raining terror down on the scum of the earth and then go home at night to their families and liesure activities.

Fuck this boots on the ground and nation building crap.  Let primitives police themselves.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> This is the way this war on terror should be fought.
> 
> People sitting in comfortable control rooms half a world away raining terror down on the scum of the earth and then go home at night to their families and liesure activities.
> 
> Fuck this boots on the ground and nation building crap.  Let primitives police themselves.



I agree, we need to be saving our Troops and heavy weapons for when we really need them, I see no need for our Troops to fighting for their lives in these third world shit holes anymore, although we do need intell on the ground for these strikes.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama haters will be on calling him a warmonger in 3...2...1...
> ...



Love to terrorize the terrorists


----------



## Si modo (Jul 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > This is the way this war on terror should be fought.
> ...


Absolutely intel is needed.  Thank goodness Al Gore is no longer charged with gutting our intel operations.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It's kinda sad conservatives were more concerned with impeaching Clinton then enabling the President's efforts to stop a growning threat. Impeachment was much more important at the time.

Thanks guys. I am sure the families of over 3000 Americans are happy with your efforts.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama haters will be on calling him a warmonger in 3...2...1...
> ...



PNAC wanted to invade and conquer Iraq. They had no interest in killing terrorists.

Focus Frank..Focus.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzt.  Try again.

Or, I guess Clinton sucked at multitasking.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You ever notice how Cheney can drink a glass of water and still make Obama speak?

What happened to "Cowboy diplomacy!!"? 

How about this other Lib Talking point "He's only making more Jihadists!!""?

Yes, you'll get all these hits and more if you order "Why Liberals are so full of shit"  before midnight tonight. Operators are standing by. We accept American Express, Visa, MasterCard and food stamps.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



CrusaderFrank..you made an incorrect statement.

No need to get crazy over it.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Hard to "multi-task" when the opposition is blocking your efforts and trying to remove you from office.

What? You expect him to pick up the Presidential Sniper rifle, hope into the Presidential F-16 and cap Osama himself?

Well..sorry if he disappointed ya..shit ain't like that in the real world.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sorry, I missed when we left Iraq.

When did that happen, Dear?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Try never. And it won't. There's going to be a permanent base there. Along with some 700 around the world.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Well, then you confirm that Clinton sucked if all he could focus on was protecting his personal ass.

That makes him a seriously bad president.

Damn, you are desperate.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 1, 2011)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So Obama is onboard the PNAC Express, thank you for clearing that up. I thought you said he wasn't Cheney's sock puppet and fully behind the PNAC


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 1, 2011)

Rather than busy instigating situation and thus accumulating to existing problems, I wish the government would focus on solving domestic problems. All these Islamic "terrorists" and others probably would have no axes to grind had we not first invaded their territories. 

Wouldn't it be nice if they can use all that drone technology to help solve the financial crisis in the nation?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 1, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Rather than busy instigating situation and thus accumulating to existing problems, I wish the government would focus on solving domestic problems. All these Islamic "terrorists" and others probably would have no axes to grind had we not first invaded their territories.



Bullshit, US Troops have not been in that fucking country since 1993 Nimrod.


----------

